# Who repairs 90s SoundStream Amps?



## rgb129 (Aug 30, 2012)

I have a few SS amps that I need to have looked at/repaired. Does anyone have a suggestion on who I could contact?

Thanks...


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have repaired a lot of them.Which models are they?


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm not trying to hijack the thread, but I have a question. 

I just bought a Rubicon 702. I haven't tested it yet, but on the variable pots for the crossovers, some of the brass rods that gang the pots together are sliding out of place. I tried sliding them back in, but they wouldn't budge with a slight amount of force. I didn't want to break the pots, so I left them alone. Should they slide back in and is there a good place to get replacement pots?

I also notices one of the small brown caps on the power supply torroid has a burm mark on it, si it might need replacement.

Lastly, is there a good source for schematics? I found the preamp schematic, but one for the rest of the amp.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

They are most likely bending over on the board when you try to push the pin back in.
You will have to make sure they are all set the same if there are more then one(fully clock wise or counter clock wise) before inserting the pin.


----------



## rgb129 (Aug 30, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I have repaired a lot of them.Which models are they?


SA244
Ref 644s
Ref 405s


----------



## rgb129 (Aug 30, 2012)

rgb129 said:


> SA244
> Ref 644s
> Ref 405s



I should add, that I do not think anything is wrong with the 644s, but if I am having the others sent, I'd like to have this one gone over as I am thinking about using it.

The SA245 and the 405s have issues. The power on, but output behaves oddly...sometimes it is a static loud buzz and other times nothing at all.


----------



## CDT FAN (Jul 25, 2012)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> They are most likely bending over on the board when you try to push the pin back in.
> You will have to make sure they are all set the same if there are more then one(fully clock wise or counter clock wise) before inserting the pin.


Thanks, I'll look out for those things.


----------



## rgb129 (Aug 30, 2012)

No one knows anyone? Should I post this in a different forum section?


----------



## 07azhhr (Dec 28, 2011)

TrickyRicky just repaired my 405 for channel cutout issues.


----------



## rgb129 (Aug 30, 2012)

07azhhr said:


> TrickyRicky just repaired my 405 for channel cutout issues.


Thanks, I will look him up.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I have heard nothing but good things about Pyramid Audio in Austin, TX:
*
Contact

By Phone:
(512) 458-8292 

By Fax:
**(512) 453-4542*

*By Email:
[email protected]*


----------

